# Couple of recent additions!



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Haven't posted in this section for what seems an eternity so thought it was high time to post a quick pic of my current setup!

I've been after a new grinder for a year or so now and my Ascaso i-mini was a trusty companion for a few years but there was an itch needing to be scratched in the form of a Mazzer. I saw a Mazzer Mini advertised on the forum last month and grabbed it - it came with new Super Jolly burrs as well which was a bonus! I fitted a small hopper earlier this week which makes the kitchen look less like a commercial cafe!

Shortly after the Mazzer arrived my Gaggia Tin Man developed a hole in the boiler rendering it useless for the time being. So last week I saw a Pavoni Stradivari advertised up in Shropshire so I agreed to buy and made the 5 hour round trip on Thursday to get it. Upon inspection it hadn't had much love although only ever used with pre ground - lots of scale in the boiler and a bit dirty here and there, the saving grace was that it came with a handful of seals so yesterday I descaled, fitted new steam seals & washers, sight glass seals & washers and the piston shaft seal as well as giving it a much needed soak in Cafiza!

Fitted bottomless portafilter and single hole steam tip and she's purring once again! Few seals to replace to make it even better (piston, group head - may upgrade to silicone) but for now working really well - the base needs tightening so that'll be done soon as well but other than that she's a beaut!


----------

